

Reading the Lines, Not Between Them (PG & Coding Horror) - bfioca
http://www.tonywright.com/2008/reading-the-lines-not-between-them-pg-coding-horror/

======
logjam
Exactly. From the absolutely hysterical reaction here and on Reddit, on
codinghorror, and other blogs, you have to _know_ people are projecting
absolutely _enormous_ insecurities onto PG's piece. Makes you realize just how
defensive and demoralized and miserable the corporate workers really are.

~~~
boucher
Ironically, this is precisely the kind of conclusion people are drawing from
PG's essay, and its not what he was saying.

I certainly don't _know_ that people are projecting "enormous" insecurities
into Paul's piece. Nor does it make me realize "just how defensive and
demoralized and miserable the corporate workers really are."

The essay does not claim that anyone who works in a corporate job is
miserable. What is does say is that people would be happier if they were
working for themselves (or in a small company). I don't have to be miserable
to have potential to be happier.

